# Problema: VPS Gentoo Hardened udev-mount

## paynalton

Hola chicos, recurro a ustedes despues de haber agotado todas mis opciones....

Resulta que tengo un VPS Gentoo y he querido actualizarlo, todo bien excepto udev-mount que tira error, no tengo ninguna consola disponible y por tanto ssh no está disponible tampoco, por lo que mi unica fora de acceso es poner el servidor en "Rescue mode" y hacer chroot para acceder al sistema...

en /var/logs/syslog tengo los siguientes mensajes:

```
Feb 14 14:01:26 magodeozmexico init: open(/dev/console): No such file or directory

Feb 14 14:12:41 magodeozmexico syslog-ng[853]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.2.5'

Feb 14 14:12:41 magodeozmexico /etc/init.d/sshd[866]: ERROR: sshd failed to start

Feb 14 14:12:44 magodeozmexico proftpd[1111]: magodeozmexico.com - notice: unable to determine IP address of '::1'

Feb 14 14:12:44 magodeozmexico proftpd[1111]: magodeozmexico.com - ProFTPD 1.3.3g (maint) (built Tue Feb 12 2013 11:41:31 CST) standalone mode STARTUP

Feb 14 14:12:44 magodeozmexico /etc/init.d/urandom[1116]: ERROR: urandom failed to start

Feb 14 14:12:44 magodeozmexico /etc/init.d/udev-mount[1136]: CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y is required in your kernel configuration

Feb 14 14:12:44 magodeozmexico /etc/init.d/udev-mount[1137]: for this version of udev to run successfully.

Feb 14 14:12:44 magodeozmexico /etc/init.d/udev-mount[1138]: This requires immediate attention.

Feb 14 14:12:44 magodeozmexico /etc/init.d/udev-mount[1130]: ERROR: udev-mount failed to start

Feb 14 14:12:44 magodeozmexico /etc/init.d/udev[1140]: ERROR: cannot start udev as udev-mount would not start

Feb 14 14:12:44 magodeozmexico init: open(/dev/console): No such file or directory
```

ya revisé y /dev/console si existe, tiene el tamaño y permisos correctos según un manual que encontré... tambien lo están /dev/null y /dev/zero

En el kernel tengo lo siguiente:

```

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

```

en fstab:

```
)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

udev                           /dev            devtmpfs           rw,rootcontext=system_u:object_r:device_t,seclabel,nosuid,relatime,size=10m,mode=755  0 0 

```

tengo instalado baselayout:

```
 sys-apps/baselayout

      Latest version available: 2.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.1-r1

      Size of files: 39 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Filesystem baselayout and init scripts

      License:       GPL-2

```

El kernel es el 3.5.7 Hardened y ya está configurado en grub...

Alguien tiene alguna idea de como recuperar las consolas?????

----------

## quilosaq

 *paynalton wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Feb 14 14:12:44 magodeozmexico /etc/init.d/udev-mount[1136]: CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y is required in your kernel configuration
> 
> Feb 14 14:12:44 magodeozmexico /etc/init.d/udev-mount[1137]: for this version of udev to run successfully.
> ...

 

Esto no coincide. El kernel dice que no tiene DEVTMPFS y tu dices que si. Asegúrate que estás arrancando con el kernel correcto. Quizá lo construiste y no lo copiaste a /boot.

----------

## paynalton

pues segun yo si esta arrancando... este es mi menu.conf:

```
finnix / # cat /boot/grub/menu.lst 

q# This is a sample grub.conf for use with Genkernel, per the Gentoo handbook

# http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

# If you are not using Genkernel and you need help creating this file, you

# should consult the handbook. Alternatively, consult the grub.conf.sample that

# is included with the Grub documentation.

default 0

timeout 20

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.5-hardened

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.5-hardened  root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 rootfstype=ext3 

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-3.7.5-hardened

title Gentoo Linux 3.7.0-hardened

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-3.7.0-hardened root=/dev/hda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-gentoo-r12

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.34-gentoo-r12 root=/dev/hda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.34-hardened-r6

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.34-hardened-r6 root=/dev/hda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

title Gentoo Linux 3.0.4-hardened-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.4-hardened-r1 root=/dev/hda3

#initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

finnix / # 

```

----------

